# R.I.P wrinkles



## KissTheCorpse (Oct 1, 2012)

so I found wrinkles peacefully this morning. she was my first hairless and I loved her to death! I knew something was up last night. she was all by herself so i brought her out of her cage and snuggeled with her. i woke up this morning to find her snuggeled with my shirt. I remember when i first got her and she would lick on my toes and snuggle. im going to miss her a lot.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Play hard little one!


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm sorry for the loss :/ It's never easy to lose one


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. I'm glad you two had lots of snuggles before she had to.


----------



## skottiesgerl (Oct 3, 2012)

soo sorry to hear that R.I.P.


----------

